# large object inside viewfinder 5D3



## langdonb (Jun 1, 2014)

Two days ago while shooting an event, an object appeared in my viewfinder. It moved around a bit, then disappeared. Today, when I took the camera out, the object now seems to be stuck in one place and is about a 1/4 inch in diameter, but more of a teardrop shape. I looked at the mirror, focus screen and sensor...nothing there. It does not appear in any images.

If I remove the focus screen, will that allow access to the inside of the viewfinder? 

Thanks for any advice to clean/remove this object.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2014)

If it appears to be indistinct and blurred it's probably on the outside of the focus screen, and can be blown away. If it looks sharp then it is probably on the inside surface of the focus screen or even on the outer surface of the prism. 

As the 5DIII doesn't have a user interchangeable screen it is more difficult to remove. Quarter inch sounds rather large, I've never known anything that big get in there.


----------



## langdonb (Jun 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> If it appears to be indistinct and blurred it's probably on the outside of the focus screen, and can be blown away. If it looks sharp then it is probably on the inside surface of the focus screen or even on the outer surface of the prism.
> 
> As the 5DIII doesn't have a user interchangeable screen it is more difficult to remove. Quarter inch sounds rather large, I've never known anything that big get in there.



It is at least 1/8, but closer to 3/16...in any event it is there. I read instructions on removing the focus screen. It seems pretty straight forward. Likely I will try that if I can't get some feedback on how to remove it. 

When I first saw it I thought it was an insect that might have flown in when I was changing lenses. But looking at it close it is not. I does look like it is against the prism.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2014)

langdonb said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > If it appears to be indistinct and blurred it's probably on the outside of the focus screen, and can be blown away. If it looks sharp then it is probably on the inside surface of the focus screen or even on the outer surface of the prism.
> ...


----------

